

Native vs. HTML5 Mobile App Development: Which Option is Best? - joxie
http://www.cio.com/white-paper/720503/Native_vs._HTML5_Mobile_App_Development_Which_Option_is_Best_

======
bdfh42
The answer to the question starts to become clearer when you can define what
"best" means.

If "best" means - looks and works perfectly on an iPhone (or latest Android
version) then native it is.

If "best" means - shortest way to develop an app that works on the greatest
range of devices then HTML5 is a strong contender (I am just building such an
app for an old customer).

If the app needs access to device hardware (accelerometer, live camera feed
etc) then you have to ask if PhoneGap or such can meet your needs or if you
are pushed back to native app development.

You don't need a long debate - with a definition of "best" and a clear idea of
the requirements then 5 minutes debate should cover it. I just don't
understand the endless web posts and blogs turning over the same ground.

